
Ask HN: Remote workers, how could your email be more focused/helpful? - leshokunin
I&#x27;m working on making email better for people who want to work remotely &#x2F; work from home.<p>I&#x27;m interested in what ways you&#x27;d like email made better for you.
An example of the feedback I&#x27;ve gotten is
- to have only the most relevant emails appear (conversations with other people, meeting invites)
- to group emails by labels<p>I&#x27;m curious if you&#x27;ve got ideas of how to make your life easier.
Thanks!
======
quaquaqua1
In my honest and genuine opinion, I don't really need more email tools, I just
need more legitimate people who want to do business mostly through email.

For every 1 million jokers who aren't looking to do a deal that will result in
me making a fair profit for my hours, there is one perfect client that I would
kiss the ground they walk on.

If email can help me sift through the jokers to find the perfect client, then
I would pay x monthly for the tool, where the deal size is 5,000x

~~~
leshokunin
That's great! How do you deal with identifying those currently? What would you
rather like?

